

The Comfort Zone is of the Devil - mickhagen
http://www.founderdiaries.com/2011/04/the-comfort-zone-is-of-the-devil/

======
johnnyjustice
Please stop posting religious material on this website.

~~~
klbarry
I am by no means religious, but there are things to be learned from posts like
this and experiences like his.

